# Any Toshiro Mifune fans out there?



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2006)

Imo, he is one of the best actors ever.

And best in Japan without a doubt.

My favorite movies with him are(not in any order)

1) Samurai Banners
2) Yojimbo
3) Sanjuro
4) Zatoichi meets Yojimbo
5) The Samurai Trilogy
6) Seven Samurai
7) Red Sun(I think thats what its called)
8) Shogun


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate him.

Kidding, he's probably my favorite actor.  Kurosawa + Mifune = Cinematic gold.

I've been meaning to watch the Samurai Trilogy for some time, but I never get around to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry i don't really know who he is, can u put some info and maybe a pic please. I dont' really watch Jap or chinesee movies but maybe i'll check out a movie by him.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 30, 2006)

He was definetly a kickass actor. I've seen alot of his movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2006)

all his movies.......no picks though.

Yeah, I'd actually say the Samurai trilogy were his best movies. 

I actually think Kurosawa is a bit overrated...........he has many, many amazing movies. 

But also has some very, very, bland ones that I dont care for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2006)

I love the guy, he's brilliant. I've watched quite a few of his movies, even that one Hell in the Pacific, and I've loved every one I've seen.

I doubt there will ever be a better samurai in the history of film. That isn't all he did sure, but face it, it's what he did best.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 30, 2006)

Rashomon baby...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2006)

Blade just got more scarier *Yes i can't spell* anyway i'll check out a movie of his.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 30, 2006)

How did i get scarier? that is a sweet movie..one of the "best" fight scenes ever...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry i didn't know that was a movie  i thought you were just writing that out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2006)

Rashoman?

The fight scene between Mifune and the Husband?

I only saw half of the movie........and didnt care for it too much. The fight scene wasnt all that.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Sorry i don't really know who he is, can u put some info and maybe a pic please. I dont' really watch Jap or chinesee movies but maybe i'll check out a movie by him.



Toshiro Mifune is the guy in my avatar.  It would be well worth your time to check out a film he has starred in.  I'd say start with Seven Samurai as that is the one you're most likely to enjoy.  Just about anybody who watches it at least likes it a little bit.  It happens to be my favorite movie of all time as well...

If you're a shakespeare fan it wouldn't hurt to watch Throne of Blood either.  It's a Japanese adaption of MacBeth by director Akira Kurosawa.  I actually liked it more that any other interpretation of MacBeth that I've seen, and I have no doubt this is largely to do with Mifune's acting.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 30, 2006)

Mifune was the star of pretty much any samurai movie back in the 1950s, he was a really good actor and he did branch out to do more things aside from samurai flicks later on.

His best samurai movie has got to be Seven Samurai, but his best non-samurai movie, in my opinion, is Tenchi (or the english title, High and Low), it keeps you on the edge.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 30, 2006)

how could you not like Rashomon, what a fool...anyway, yes the fight scene where they are missing each other over and over again...hilarious...best fight scene i have ever seen, although considering you like all the new fangled graphics(and obviously graphics make the movie :rollseyes I guess you wouldnt like it...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2006)

OH blade picks on yet another member for thinking the movie he liked suck, you must disagree with everyone blade eh?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 30, 2006)

well, when their opinions suck, then yes...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2006)

And we all should follow your opinion? Haha


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> how could you not like Rashomon, what a fool...anyway, yes the fight scene where they are missing each other over and over again...hilarious...best fight scene i have ever seen, although considering you like all the new fangled graphics(and obviously graphics make the movie :rollseyes I guess you wouldnt like it...



So.........the samurai trilogy had graphics???????

When did I give you that impression I cared about the special effects of a movie? Jaws is my favorite movie dammit!

As for Rashoman, it was well written and interestingly narrrorated(liked how they told the story).....It just didnt blow me away. I liked what I saw overall, but I wouldnt put it as one of his best.

Oh yeah, Throne of Blood was alright,

Sword of Doom was pretty cool(Although Mifune has a small role).

And another one I cant think of, in which his son marries the shoguns ex-concubine..........that was well done as well.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 31, 2006)

You gave me that impression when u gave Bad Boy an 8/10...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2006)

I thought it was a funny movie that had some good action, compared to most generic action flicks these days(like XXX)

One key theme I hold when I rate movies is, "Is it good for what it is?"

Bad Boys 2 was very good for what it was.

Just because I like a movie you don't,

doesn't say anything about my tastes.

If anything, it does say something about yours.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes, mine are better...


----------



## Viciousness (Jan 31, 2006)

Toshiro Mifune was awesome. I wish he and Kurosawa couldve done a Godzilla movie together, as Kurosawa had always wanted to do one but the studio feared his ideas would be too extravagant and require too large of a budget, so they always gave it to their other directors.
For more info on Mifune and his movies:


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2006)

ignore blade horror he is simpy a shitty critic who doesn't know shit about movies...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 31, 2006)

I know more than you. I dont go around saying Martin Lawerence is good in movies(stand up is good) his movies suck...especially when he is the main actor...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah I figured.

Mifune and Kurosawa doing a Godzilla movie? LOl.............................that would be interesting.

Edit: Yeah, well I probably know more than you, Blade. But for the record, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree about Martin Lawrence


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2006)

Blade just cause i think his movies are good and you think not doesn't make your opinion any better then mine. You obviously have social problems since you can't accept this so i'll leave it at that, if you think Bad boys 1 and 2 were bad then i just don't see WTF you think is funny...sad...


----------



## CABLE (Feb 1, 2006)

all three samurai movies rocked as well as Yojimbo and Yojimbo vs Zatoichi.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Feb 1, 2006)

I like him, but he's not my favorite actor of all time.. He's funny in Shichinin no Samurai..


----------

